# Help me find a kigurumi for sale and get $40!



## ranmafan (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello there. I am in dire need of this kigurumi. If anyone finds a  store/website that sells this particular kigurumi  (http://i347.photobucket.com/albums/p469/foxxfur/2w534v9.jpg)  that ships to the US that is in stock, then the first one who finds it  will get $40 providing they have a paypal account. Or if you happen to  know someone who is selling theirs. I need a size large.  I found a few  websites that carried it but they are all out of stock. All I want is  the location of where to buy this. Thank you much, please help!


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 16, 2010)

haha, I didnt realize it was you Shyanne, I'll look around and see if I can find one. It might be easier to have someone make a replica. unless your a collector of kigurumi


----------



## Furr (Jun 16, 2010)

I think I've seen one similar to that on e-bay. I know I've seen a bunch on there but they tend to be a little costly b/c of shipping from Asia.


----------



## Deo (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.akinaiblog.com/product/1837
http://search.borderless.rakuten.com/borderless/search.action?st=&t=new&tl=0&k=fox+kigurumi

I'm betting though if ou call them up or email them they might have some in stock, just not listed online. Happens with me and the boneroom.com when I want a new skull or oddity.


----------

